# Computer won't boot up - blank screen, blinking cursor



## Renea09 (Mar 21, 2012)

My computer (Toshiba Satellite L655-S5096) powered off after turning it on and logging in to Facebook. I thought it didn't have battery power so I plugged the power cord in, turned computer on and it would not boot. It took me to a blank screen with blinking cursor in the left hand corner. I can access the BIOS setup menu if I press F2 immediately upon turning it on, but otherwise it does nothing. Does anyone know what the problem is?

Thanks,

Renea


----------



## trev2709 (Jun 20, 2008)

Try removing the battery, plugging in the AC adapter and turning on like that. Can you boot into windows then?
Some laptop will show a menu which gives two options like:
Continue with system resume
Delete stored resume information and boot

If you get such a menu choose "delete stored resume information and boot". You will lose any unsaved work but hopefully it will get you back up and running


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Renea09 and welcome to TSF!

In the BIOS, does your computer regoignize your hard drive? If not you may have a broken hard drive.

Have you also read our sticky about black screens?:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## Renea09 (Mar 21, 2012)

A1tie,

Yes, I did read the sticky threads. I should have mentioned that I'm not very computer literate as far as the technical stuff. (I don't know what ram modules are, must less how to take them out; How do I know if the BIOS recognizes my hard drive?) That being said, I am very good at following directions, as long as you can explain yourself well. I would love to fix this issue myself due to lack of funds to pay someone else to do it. If I can't, then I guess I'll live without it.
Thanks for replying.

Renea


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried removing both the battery and the ac adapter and holding down the power button for 45 secondsthen plug in just the ac adapter(powerpack),also watch this it will give you a idea on how to remove and reseat your ram 
*.* TOSHIBA UPGRADE*.* Toshiba Satellite How To upgrade Your Laptop - YouTube


----------

